# What is the real height of Burj Dubai?



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Any idea about the millimeters? :weirdo:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

850m to the spire, 750m to the roof


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

btwn 700 and 800 m. wait an c!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

700-800


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

0.7 - 0.8..........










km's that is.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

700-800 (700-850)


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

900-1000. 

820 roof 920 spire.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

900 - 1000 including spire


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

I always said it, and I will say it again, 925ft. to the roof, and another 75ft of spire...

The GRAND TOTAL SURPRISE OF THE ONE KM HIGH TOWER


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ So 1000ft to spire eh? Starting to sound like Eliot :hahaha: :jk:

I know what you mean though


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

DubaiCanadian said:


> I always said it, and I will say it again, 925ft. to the roof, and another 75ft of spire...


that wouldnt make it the worlds tallest! fool!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

think he meant meters


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

ahahahha


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> that wouldnt make it the worlds tallest! fool!



Lolz... Relax DUBAI


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

He's just pissed, because we made him show his true colors the other day, the fact that he was a gay basher and a completely ignorent and pathetic person. 

If I was him I'd stick to the construction topics, cause once he sways of topic his true colors come out... 

Yes, thank you Trances, I meant 1,000 meters


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's not start this crap in the main forums now. Please stop with the name calling everyone.


----------

